# dropdown bed/hymer s class owners



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi all,

wondering what the strut strength is for hymer s740, 820 will probably be the same or any s series '01. replaced them with 2000 newton as previous but bed drops if you go over a bump or put bedding on it  

cheers
simon


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

The later versions have a seat belt fixing to hold it in place when travelling.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: dropdown bed*



citroennut said:


> hi all,
> 
> wondering what the strut strength is for hymer s740, 820 will probably be the same or any s series '01. replaced them with 2000 newton as previous but bed drops if you go over a bump or put bedding on it
> 
> ...


Simon I must be thick this morning, as I am not sure what you are asking. We had a 1990 Hymer which had two seat belt sort of fastenings, and no problem with getting bed up or down, it was relatively easy to do, and smooth. Our Starline 640 we just sold had a problem with the gas struts in that they gave out - or one did and we had to have them replaced. Now until they started to leak we had no problems, it was easy to get bed up and down, no bumps or anything, and it was held by only one seat belt type fastening in the middle. Yes over really bad speed humps etc., they would have a certain amount of movement but not much.... and you could of course tighten the seat belt fastening as well.

Does it help.... not sure

Carol


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Morning Simon.

As carol's reply I'm not sure what the question is ?

I've got a drop-down bed in my 644. The bed on mine doesn't require the solitary seat belt fixing to hold the bed up. The spring counterbalance mechanism is capable on its own. This is regardless of the bedding which is always in place or of the road conditions. However we use the buckle as "belt & braces"

I don't know if your mechanism is the same as mine but it sounds like the springs have lost a bit of thier tension.

D.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi all and thanks,

when purchased, the 'van came wih two pieces of timber to help hold the bed up as previous owner said it kept coming down. i presumed that the struts were weak and needed replacing so ordered two from fluid power - great service btw. the bed goes up and down easily and stays there if no bedding on it and also if buckle connected. if the buckle is not connected and you drive along the road then the bed works its way down which on the 680 it doesn't do. when there is bedding on the bed it won't stay up without the buckle and the buckle attatchment onto the wood is secure but the wood seems to flex quite a bit  i was hoping a fellow s class owner could check the power in the struts to confirm mine are strong enough. apparently there is quite a difference between b class and s class beds, according to hambilton engineering anyway  and upon examination of the two this seems to be the case
sorry about first post not being clear-rattled it off quickly before bed.
cheers
simon


----------

